# [OT] Matematica Divertente

## koma

A volte la matematica è divertente... e anche contraddittoria  :Very Happy:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=235857

 :Twisted Evil:  l'ho sempre detto che 1+1 = 1,899999999999....

----------

## oRDeX

L ( o ) L

Non si finisce mai di imparare   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

 *koma wrote:*   

> A volte la matematica è divertente... e anche contraddittoria  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=235857
> 
>  l'ho sempre detto che 1+1 = 1,899999999999....

 

Veramente li c'è scritto che 1+1 è uguale a 1,(9) (1,9 col 9 periodico) e questo è vero   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

aahhhh matematica! =D

Vero: 2 e 1,9999 periodico sono lo stesso numero.

Non lo sono in campo iperreale ma rimanendo nei reali sono la stessa entità  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

cos'è il campo iperreale?

----------

## =DvD=

Il campo iperreale in 3 parole è questo:

Hai presente i complessi?

(metodo degli assiom:, ipotizzi una situazione con vai assiomi e li dai per veri, e di li crei teoremi. Nelle circostanze in cui gli assiomi che hai ipotizzato si verificano, allora si verificano anche tutti i teoremi da loro dipendenti) 

Nei complessi si ipotizza che esista l'entità "i" e che sia la radice di -1 (oppure un numero che alla seconda faccia -1, che è la stessa cosa); e da questo assioma si crea tutto il resto, e si costruisce il campo complesso.

Per il campo iperreale si fa qualcosa di simile: si prende un numero, alfa, e si ipotizza che sia piu grande di tutti i reali. Attenzione a non cascare nel tranello "allora alfa è come infinito" perchè è sbagliato. Alfa è infinito, ma piu piccolo di 2alfa e piu grande di alfa/2 (complicato...).

Esistendo un numero piu grande di tutti i numeri reali col quale si possono fare i conti (es 2 + alfa oppure alfa alla seconda diviso 3 ) si puo dire che 1/alfa è per definizione piu piccolo di tutti i reali. Piu vicino a zero di qualsiasi reale.

Ecco con questa visione 1,99999 periodico in realtà è 2 - [1/alfa] (o cmq 2 - altra roba iperreale ).

Ora esiste una funzione che porta un numero iperreale nel campo reale, buttando via la parte iperreale, e si chiama traccia.

La traccia di 2 - 1/alfa fa 2, quindi in campo reale 1,99999 periodico e 2 sono la stessa cosa, ma in campo iperreale sono ben distinti.

So di essermi spiegato a cane, ma mi son fatto un intero corso di analisi non standard, quindi se a quanlcuno interessa mi contatti, oppure cerchi "analisi non standard" - "teoria degli infinitesimi" su google!! 

 :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Aggiungo una cosa: anche 2 in iperreale potrebbe essere 2 - 1/alfa quindi... vabbè ho un po skatzato!

ghghg

----------

## PXL

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Aggiungo una cosa: anche 2 in iperreale potrebbe essere 2 - 1/alfa quindi... vabbè ho un po skatzato!
> 
> ghghg

 

azz... peggio di una serata a base di acidi.. ahah

----------

## cloc3

[quote="Cazzantonio"]cos'è il campo iperreale?[quote]

Un esempio è dato dagli infinitesimi:

x* lnx è una funzione infinitesima di ordine inferiore ad alpha per ogni alpha positivo, ... e maggiore di zero.

Nessun numero reale positivo può essere più piccolo di tutti i reali positivi e più grande di zero.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Il campo iperreale in 3 parole è questo:
> 
> .....

 

Devi perdonarmi ma io ho un approccio fisico alla matematica e pertanto devo chiederti: "ma a cosa serve"  :Shocked: 

I complessi servono per introdurre un sacco di roba utile come le fasi, per risolvere integrali di cammino, non da ultimo il fatto che il tempo possa essere visto come la componente complessa dello spazio-tempo...

Gli iperreali mi sembra però che aggiungono poco, tanto più che le operazioni con gli infiniti o gli infinitesimi si fanno da sempre (ps. in fisica "infinito" significa "parecchio grande" e "infinitesimo" significa "parecchio piccino" in relazione alla situazione in analisi...  :Wink:  ), anche se mi pare che la mia professoressa di analisi avesse qualcosa da ridire a riguardo... non ricordo   :Rolling Eyes: 

dx (differenziale di x) in fisica è un infinitesimo, ovvero una porzione parecchio piccola (oltre la nostra precisione, o la precisione richiesta dal problema in questione) della grandezza x

d'altra parte un numero x che tende ad infinito non è un "infinito"?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> d'altra parte un numero x che tende ad infinito non è un "infinito"?

 

Se "tende ad infinito" non é infinito.... forse é equiparabile ma non é infinito.

Infinito non esiste, alfa, se ho capito la spiegazione, esiste nell'universo iperreale e lo puoi trattare come se fosse un numero come tutti gli altri... evitando di ricorrere a limiti e differenziali.

----------

## =DvD=

Serve a capire, serve a non dover usare parafrasi del concetto di infinito e infinitesimo ( mi riferisco ai limiti, che altro non sono che trucchetti, per nascondere il concetto di infinito e infinitesimo, che facevano paura).

Con gli iperreali i calcoli dei limiti son piu semplici, e... tanta altra roba!!

 :Wink: 

//edit: fisicamente probabilmente non hanno grande servizio, se non nel semplificare qualche conto...

Sono utili in matematica pura!

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   d'altra parte un numero x che tende ad infinito non è un "infinito"? 
> 
> Se "tende ad infinito" non é infinito.... forse é equiparabile ma non é infinito.
> 
> Infinito non esiste, alfa, se ho capito la spiegazione, esiste nell'universo iperreale e lo puoi trattare come se fosse un numero come tutti gli altri... evitando di ricorrere a limiti e differenziali.

 

Esattamente quello!!

 Infinito è solo un concetto, utilizzato quando un limite ti va, appunto, a infinito.

Non  esiste dire 2 infinito è maggiore di infinito, mentre con alfa si fa. In realtà gli iperreali sono visti successioni all'infinito alfa è la successione n 2alfa è 2n e così via...

Con gli iperreali si supera il limite, che storicamente fu introdotto perchè [... lunga spiegazione sul perchè ... passando dalla matematica alla filosofia, concludendo che si erano impuntati nel non usare gli infiniti e infinitesimi per ragioni morali/filosofiche/religiose e si inventarono i limiti, che sono una parafrasi.  E noi a oggi continuiamo a usare i limiti, che sono ormai superati, per compatibilità; proprio come il mondo continua a usare windows che è una ciofeca, ma ormai la gente sa usare quello...]

Domanda: compatibilità nell'usare i limiti?

Si: pensa a tutti i testi che usano i limiti.

Ma soprattutto: pensa a tutti i prof cocciuti che imparano le cose a memoria, come si puo pensare di far loro capire un concetto nuovo?? =D

----------

## Cazzantonio

Lo so che il mio post era provocatorio... non voglio mancare di rispetto alla matematica pura, figuriamoci... è importante creare modelli matematici "esteticamente" soddisfacenti oltre che praticamente funzionali

```
Non esiste dire 2 infinito è maggiore di infinito
```

per esempio io ero abituato a pensare che 2infinito diviso infinito, se sono dello stesso ordine, facesse 2, oppure infinito o zero se sono di ordini diversi

Introdurre un infinito "alpha" standard mantiene l'ordinamento creato dall'ordine? (ovvero l'esponente più alto del polinomio in cui di solito è scomponibile la funzione che genera tale infinito) 

Il fatto che gli infiniti, nel senso di cui sopra, non sono tutti uguali... inoltre il concetto di limite, per quanto matematicamente superabile, diventa un po' inutile in fisica in quanto i numeri con cui hai a che fare, per quanto grossi, sono sempre finiti; per cui "infinitesimo" diventa sinonimo di "trascurabile" e infinito diventa sinonimo di "questo invece agisce su una scala più grande di quella che consideravi finora"

Poi però c'è anche da dire che la bellezza di un modello matematico funzionante è sempre da salvaguardare, inoltre è sempre meglio cercare di risolvere i conti piuttosto che approssimarli...  :Wink: 

Stamao andando un po' OT (un po' tanto!) comunque questa storia del "superamento" del concetto di limite è interessante... mi documenterò un po'!

Grazie per avermi fatto conoscere l'esistenza degli iperreali  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Il topic è "matematica divertente" quindi ci stiamo dentro benissimo!

il conto che fai te con 2 infinito fratto infinito non puoi farlo, perchè i due infiniti non lo sai se vanno a infinito allo stesso modo.

Mi spiego meglio: tu hai un infinito che è dato da una successione del tipo 3^n e un altra da una successione 2n.

il primo va a infinito molto piu velocemente, ma coi limiti chiami entrambi infinito (infinito *NON* è un  numero!! non appartiene nemmeno ai reali!! è un concetto).

Dire infinito è una perdita di informazioni notevole!! Tutto qui! Sai che va a infinito, ma non sai come ci va (altro esempio , una parabola e una retta vanno a infinito, ma la parabola prima o poi supererà la retta. quindi la parabola  è "piu infinita" della retta). Si torna al classico infinito / infinito!

Non ci levi le gambe, se non andando a indagare da dove nascono questi infiniti! 

Ricorda una cosa: la matematica è modellizzazione (astratta) di un qualcosa (che sia il mondo, la corrente in un ramo di un circuito o quant'altro non ti interessa).

Una volta astratta la modellizzazione, tu non hai il qualcosa reale, tu hai un modello. Tu fai i conti sul modello, e hai un risultato che, sempre nel modello, è assoluto, non è un approssimazione. Approssimi tornando indietro, radice di due o pigreco non li trovi in natura, come non trovi il 2 o il 3 perfetto. però è bene avere un modello che ti dia il risultato perfetto.

In questo modo puoi "zoommare" quando vuoi e il risultato (nel modello) è sempre valido. Quando hai zoommato poi ritorni dal modello alla realtà ed è questo che fanno (facciamo, ho fatto pure fisica, che credi  :Wink:  ) i fisici.

L'importante è capire che la matematica non opera su cose reali, ma sulla loro modellizzazione, e allora ti si chiarisce in mente come mai i matematici fan quello che fanno!Last edited by =DvD= on Fri Nov 19, 2004 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

non ho niente contro i matematici e apprezzo quello che fanno (anche se riconosco che non sarei in grado). Facevo solo per mettere in evidenza il punto di vista di uno che la matematica la usa... che di soito è diverso da quello che la matematica la fa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io ero abituato a pensare che 2infinito diviso infinito, se sono dello stesso ordine, facesse 2, oppure infinito o zero se sono di ordini diversi

 

Diciamo che già pensavi in modo iperreale allora perché con l'analisi che mi hanno insegnato quella cosa non ha senso... avrebbe senso dire che "il limite per x che tende ad infinito di 2*a(x) / b(x) tende a 2"

----------

## =DvD=

Ho modificato il mio post mentre mi rispondevi!

=D

Si si, tranquillo, io non faccio matematica, io faccio ingegneria, quindi sono matematico e fisico insieme.

Però nell'anima son matematico, si vede? ghghgh

Un grande problema è che la gente spesso si ferma al "ma a che serve?".

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Diciamo che già pensavi in modo iperreale allora perché con l'analisi che mi hanno insegnato quella cosa non ha senso... avrebbe senso dire che "il limite per x che tende ad infinito di 2*a(x) / b(x) tende a 2"

 

Esattamente. Solo che con gli infiniti e basta non puoi farlo, perchè perdi troppa informazione:

Sai che vanno a infinito, ma non sai in che modo lo fanno (eg: chi va piu forte!)

----------

## cloc3

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma soprattutto: pensa a tutti i prof cocciuti che imparano le cose a memoria, come si puo pensare di far loro capire un concetto nuovo?? =D

 

Nuovo ... fino a un certo punto. L'idea era perfettamente nota a B. Russel che ha pubblicato un libricino tanto sottile quanto esauriente sul tema. Non ne ricordo il titolo, ma penso sia facilmente rintracciabile in qualunque biblioteca universitaria. I prof. cocciuti dovrebbero conoscerlo perfettamente.

----------

## =DvD=

Lol!!

Non nuovo in questo senso, nuovo come puoi dire che unix è nuovo rispetto a windows, per la grande massa.

Prima è nato il concetto di infinitesimo (mumble non mi ricordo il periodo guarda) e poi, per non usare tale concetto, i limiti.

Proprio come i so, lol: prima unix, e poi "per non usarlo" windows.

hehee non fa una grinza (ne fa  :Cool: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

aggiungerei solo che l'utilità di una teoria simile (anche se mi risulta che non abbia avuto un successo strepitoso) sarebbe che se si riuscisse a trattare l'infinito come un elemento di un insieme su cui agiscono certe operazioni allora avremmo una struttura algebrica e potremmo fare tante belle cose interessanti che prima o poi avrebbe qualche applicazioni...cmq a quanto ne so a parte il calcolo dei limiti la teoria degli infinitesimi non ha proprio sfondato neanche in ambito della matematica pura.

Cmq se vi consola i discorsi sull'infinito hanno già sulla coscienza il povero Cantor quindi non sbattiamoci troppo al testa  :Razz: 

Non c'è nessuno che studia matematica (non dite pura per favore mi sembra di essere uno sciamano) come me??

Ciao ciao

----------

## Nemesix2001

mmm...ho letto che i limiti e i differenziali sono superati....mmmm...... mmmmmm....

tutta la matematica (geometria e analisi in primis) si basano su derivate e integrali e sono oggetti assolutamente ben definiti... il limite non è per nulla un trucchetto certo non è come nel caso degli iperreali un oggetto che si può trattare comodamente ma d'altra parte la semplicità degli infinitisemi si paga abbastanza caro.

----------

## =DvD=

Secondo il mio maestro ispiratore, nonchè ex prof che se non era un maschio me lo sposavo (ho molta stima del suddetto) i limiti sono solo una parafrasi.

E io concordo  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

cmq per tornare al topic :  

http://users.mat.unimi.it/users/libor/Varie/limiti1.gif

questo è il mio prof di analisi uno...tanto per dire che poi uno si chiede perchè i matematici fanno certe cose astruse....semplice....abbiamo il cervello completamente andato  :Razz: 

Cmq il concetto di limite viene da quello di successione che è anche l'unico modo sensato per definire i reali....che è una parafrasi per come lo si usa è vero che sia un trucchetto no...è davvero ben definito e coerente non si nasconde nulla sotto il tappeto (o almeno lo si fa coscientemente il che è uguale   :Wink:   )

Ciao ciao

----------

## =DvD=

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> cmq per tornare al topic :  
> 
> http://users.mat.unimi.it/users/libor/Varie/limiti1.gif
> 
> questo è il mio prof di analisi uno...tanto per dire che poi uno si chiede perchè i matematici fanno certe cose astruse....semplice....abbiamo il cervello completamente andato 
> ...

 

Stiamo dicendo le stesse cose  :Wink: 

Edit: ho riso un quarto d'ora per quel limite  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Bello il limite   :Laughing:  ,ma visto che ci siamo mi dite chi è il vostro fornitore che mi sembra molto bravo?

Scherzi a parte, ho trovato molto interessante questa teoria degli iperreali, magari può avere applicazioni pratiche quando si trattano situazioni fisiche estremi, come per es. se ci si avvicina (e si supera) la velocità della luce che dovrebbe esere il limite fisico di velocità, ma alcune particelle (solo teorizzate, mi pare si chiamino tachioni o simile) la superano, poi non so fisica lo fatto poco, mi ero informato su alcune cose per mia curiosità e devo dire che ormai ricordo poco

----------

